# Where is everyone from?



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

Hola todos!

I am new to this forum and realized the majority are from the UK. I wanted to know where was everyone from and why they decided to move to Spain? I am sure this thread has already been done, but there wasn't any recent one when I searched. :confused2:

Since I'm asking, might as well give you my background :

I am a Canadian expat, from Montreal, and moved to Madrid in May 2008. OH is Canadian as well but from Spanish parents and we decided to give Spain a try as all his family is here. So far, we really like it and are planning on staying a few more years, if not forever. We are still not sure where to wind will blow us off afterward since OH his starting in Sept his commercial pilot license. We both speak Spanish fluently, making the move a LOT easier!

SO what about you? what is YOUR story? 

Mely


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi Mely, nice to meet you. 

Hmmm, why did I come to Spain?? dissallusionment with the UK I guess. I didnt like the cold, the grey skies, grey buildings, grey poeple and the nanny state! My best friend moved to France and when I went to visit her, I was bowled over by how well she looked and how wonderful her life was and the village she lived... It made me want to live there!!

Anyway, after some investigating, we decided that France was not good for my OHs busness, the kids werent keen, flights were expensive... So we looked at Spain and liked it! My OH wasnt overly keen, but I wantewd to give it a try at least! So here we are! Unfortunately we moved just in time to hit the crdit crunch which hasnt made it an easy transition and we're still not completely settled, my husband has to commute cos its not possible for him to move his business over here just yet and theres no work over here, so he's in the UK a lot of the time. So I guess we're still "settling" into it. Altho I love it here

Jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola Mely ..... welcome.

We moved to Spain from the UK 5 years ago - originally for a better "work / life balance" we both worked long and hard in the UK and it was second marriages for us both - so we planned on taking time for each other etc etc .... HA HA HA !!! we got that bit wrong! the work life balance in Spain is very difficult to achieve if you do actually need to work .... and we do!

Our hours are much longer, salaries lower, employer expectations higher - and that after accepting before we came here that we wouldnt be able to continue with our original careers ....

But in the current climate Im just glad that Im still working! irrespective of where we live

Having said all that we wouldnt go back to the UK - never seriously considered it - have fleetingly thought of it on bad "homesick" days!!! but its no longer the place for us to be...

At the moment we are happy here for all the other reasons outside of work! .... but who knows if that will change and we look to move on some where else one day ...

Sue x


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice to meet you too ladies,

Sue, i know what you mean about the work issues here. Salaries are so low and longer day hours. i honestly feel as if employers are taking advantage of people with the whole unemployement issues. 

Thank god we are getting the jornada intensiva next week! 8h to 2h30 everyday finally! If we would have known this and the credit crunch before coming, I am not sure we would have made the move. We were super well settled in Montreal and loved it there; reason why we just never know if we will be going back one day. 

Anyways, life here is still great and we really feel like home.  :wave:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mely said:


> Thank god we are getting the jornada intensiva next week! 8h to 2h30 everyday finally!


Wow, when I first arrived here I gotta job in a nursing home and the hours were 8am -2pm and then 4pm - 10pm or 8pm six days on and four off (summat like that)! I couldnt do it cos of the kids, summer holidays and school runs etc..!!

Jo xxx


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Welcome!

Whereabouts in Madrid are you? I live close to the Retiro park.

I work with IT and try to travel as much as I can. I don't have any European citizenship. I was offered a job here in Madrid and took the chance ...

The wife has a permanent residency status to Canada. We may move from Spain to Canada by the end of the year. Still uncertain...

Cheers^!


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Scharlack!

we live close to Ventas. 

Pretty sweet the permanent residency in Canada. You will like it there, a really nice country to live. Wherabouts? it is quite a large country!

Saludos, 

Mel


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Mely said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> I am new to this forum and realized the majority are from the UK. I wanted to know where was everyone from and why they decided to move to Spain? I am sure this thread has already been done, but there wasn't any recent one when I searched. :confused2:
> 
> ...


Hi Mely,
I am originally from Scotland (I lived all over the place). Before I came here though I lived in London for years. I decided it was about time I travelled a bit and thought if I came to Spain first for a few years to improve my Spanish and teach English, it would make it easier to go to South America and work. I had family here and a relationship too, so there were other things going on and I thought it would be a safe place to start. Anyway, plans went astray when I had a baby and my nesting instinct kicked in and I decided to stay. Ironically, my son is probably going to get to South America before me, as he is going there with his dad later this year. Despite living in a very heavily populated expat area, I am mostly on the Spanish side of things and although I dont think I would go back (not voluntarily anyway), I never say never. But I think if I do move, I would probably go to another part of Spain. 
Have friends near Toronto, and at one point also wondered about living there (I mean Canada not necessarily Toronto) but have a Spanish son now so have ruled that one out.
Caz.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Mely said:


> Hi Scharlack!
> 
> we live close to Ventas.
> 
> ...


Hey Mel,

Nice! Close to "la plaza de toros de Las Ventas"?

Yeah, I have only been to Montrèal (drove from New York). The wife has seen more of Canada.

We are thinking Toronto as we are both on IT and there are more job offers there, but I would love to have an opportunity in Vancouver 

Catch you soon ^!^!


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi everyone,

I'm a newbie too, just signed up today. I've been in Spain since 2005, and can't believe I haven't signed up to one of these forums before!

I'm originally from Northern Ireland but spent 10 years in London, where I met my wife who is Spanish. In 2005 she got pregnant and we decided move over to her village (Cabra) here in Cordoba. Not many expats here, it's all Spanish. I couldn't speak or understand any Spanish before I moved here, but the complete immersion has sort of forced me to learn. My grammar is awful but I can get by pretty well and life is much better now that I can get involved with conversations with our friends and family here.

I still draw the line at watching Spanish T.V. though which seems to consist solely of the television equivalent of reading The Daily Mirror. I got Sky installed and couldn't exist without it!

My little boy is 3 now and I can't believe he is starting school in Sep! It's really early over here. Already having difficulties with his name - Patrick O'Hare Gan - lol, people here have no idea what to do with an an apostrophe!

Mely, I've a few friends from Montreal and went to visit them years ago. Loved it there, it's a real party city. Also went to Toronto which is the cleanest city I have ever seen. I swear if you threw a piece of litter on the ground in Toronto, I would imagine a SWAT team appearing from nowhere and bundling you into a van!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ElNovio said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm a newbie too, just signed up today. I've been in Spain since 2005, and can't believe I haven't signed up to one of these forums before!
> 
> ...


Morning Elnovio

Welcome ..... interesting that you are in Cordoba! its the next place on our "to visit" list! we live down on the south coast and try to visit a new City in spain each year (I work long long hours and dont take too many holidays hence the inability to take more trips each year!) ..... love Barcelona, Granada, Seville .... so when we are planning the trip to Cordoba I may come back to you for some recommended sights to see!

Hope you enjoy the forum .... it can be informative and fun!!

Sue


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:welcome: to the forum Mely and Elnovio.
I was born in Derby and at the age of 2 emmigrated to Australia on the £10 assisted passage and lived in Melbourne until I was 8 then back to Derby. Most of my life has been spent in the Midlands.
It was 6 years ago that I moved to CDS after failing to support myself in Turkey (not allowed to work). Will probably be moving up north as I really miss the green!!
Enjoy the forums.


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Morning Elnovio
> 
> Welcome ..... interesting that you are in Cordoba! its the next place on our "to visit" list! we live down on the south coast and try to visit a new City in spain each year (I work long long hours and dont take too many holidays hence the inability to take more trips each year!) ..... love Barcelona, Granada, Seville .... so when we are planning the trip to Cordoba I may come back to you for some recommended sights to see!
> 
> ...


Hi Sue,

Sure, let me know when you're planning on coming up, hopefully you can swing past our village (Cabra) for a beer. Cordoba is a beautiful city and is quite easy to get around on foot. Parking can be a nightmare, so it's definitely worth checking if the hotel you are staying in has its own parking space. 

The two main areas are La Juderia which is the old part and contains La Mezquita, a wonderful mosque that was captured by the Catholic Kings who then built loads of chapels inside making it a strange but breathtaking mix of two different religions and cultures. La Juderia itself is a maze of narrow streets very typically Andalucian with shops and restaurants/bars aplenty.

The other area is Cordoba centre which has all the shops, not really my scene, but my wife loves it. It's got all the big Spnaish names, Zara, Mango, Corte Ingles, and a lot of little boutique shops as well. Because we have a 3 yr old, our most visited shop is Mothercare lol! 

One thing I noticed here in Spain is how bloody expensive kids stuff is, it's ridiculous. So much so that whenever I go back to Ireland or London, I always make a trip to Tesco or Asda and stock up on clothes for Patrick.


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Sue,

Something I forgot to mention. Cordoba will be HOT from now until end Sep. Normally between 40 and 50 degrees hot, with no sea breeze. In Aug last year it was recorded at 52 degrees and they were doing news stories about frying eggs on the pavement etc. 

The best time to visit is in May as they have so much going on. In early May they celebrate the Fiesta de La Cruz de Mayo which the basically build crosses from flowers and parade them about the city. In mid May, people open up their private patios for the public and they publish a guide of the best ones to visit. Some of them are amazing. At the end of May is the Feria de Cordoba, so if you're party animal, then this is the time to go. Hotel rooms are practically impossible to find though and cost a fortune during these times unless you book early.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hi Mely!

We seriously considered moving to Canada as my Aunt moved there with her Canadian forces husband in 1946 - yes, a war bride! They were happily married until Uncle Earl died in 2004 and were married for just over sixty years.....He was a wireless operator and amongst the first Canadians to go ashore on D-Day.
We bought an apartment in a converted woollen mill in Almonte, Ontario, a town of 4600 people in the Ottawa Valley, about forty minutes' drive from Ottawa. One of my cousins lives nearby in Carp, another in Alberta. The mill had been converted into attractive apartments and is classified as a Heritage Building, as it was built in 1871. That amused us as we then lived in the UK in a cottage which was built in 1780 and no-one considered it anything special!
After spending several great holidays in our apartment, we decided that moving permanently wasn't a good idea as it's so far from our family and friends. You can't just pop back for a weekend. So we rented it to a lovely couple who are now friends, then sold it. I still fly over regularly to see my very old but incredibly sprightly and even glamorous Auntie Nellie (yes, really, that's her name!) She has lived in Deux Montagnes, Quebec, since arriving in Canada. It's very near Montreal, maybe you know it? I love Montreal, it's a stylish, vibrant fun city. A kind of cross between Paris and New York in atmosphere.
In spite of living in a predominantly French-speaking area for so long, my Aunt has not learnt to speak French. Fortunately she has many Anglophone friends - she is very pious, a pillar of the local Catholic church (it doesn't run in the family, not to me, anyway).
I don't want to follow her example so I'm determined to improve my Spanish.
So instead of Canada, it was Prague and then here. I hope you will be as happy here as we are.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ElNovio said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> Sure, let me know when you're planning on coming up, hopefully you can swing past our village (Cabra) for a beer. Cordoba is a beautiful city and is quite easy to get around on foot. Parking can be a nightmare, so it's definitely worth checking if the hotel you are staying in has its own parking space.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info Elnovio ..... much appreciated. Interesting what you said about baby/kids clothes. My sister lives up near Tarragona and had the same problem when she had her first baby 2 years ago, had her second one last month! she is married to a Spaniard. She was so shocked at the prices that she has actually opened her own shop in the village where they live! ships stuff over from the UK baby gap etc and still can sell it less than the spanish equivalent ... apparently she is doing really quite well ... and her two baby boys always look fab! .... and she and my parents are the only brits living there I think so all her customers are Spanish - so she must be doing something right!

Sue


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Funny that's exactly what I said my wife should do! It's great that your sister has gone and done it and is making a success of it. I remember when Patrick was born, a single white body cost 1-2 euros. So my sister starts sending over those packs of 7 bodies for £1 from Tescos, my wife couldn't believe it. It's everything though not just clothes but toiletries, creams, muslins, bottles, toys...it's the one thing (apart from cars) that I noticed is way more expensive here than at home.


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ElNovio said:


> Funny that's exactly what I said my wife should do! It's great that your sister has gone and done it and is making a success of it. I remember when Patrick was born, a single white body cost 1-2 euros. So my sister starts sending over those packs of 7 bodies for £1 from Tescos, my wife couldn't believe it. It's everything though not just clothes, toiletries, creams, muslins, bottles, toys...it's the one thing (apart from cars) that I noticed is way more expensive here than at home.


I know! my parents only moved over the from UK to be near my sister and her husband a couple of months ago .... in their removal van they had a double buggy and two single beds for when my sisters babies move out of their cots! all because it was less money to buy them in the UK and ship them over here! ridiculous really isnt it !!??!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm going back to the UK for a visit in a few weeks and I'm taking an empty case cos the kids need some new clothes (its not for me, its the kids... honest !!??!)!! Crazy isnt it, I thought it would be the other way round!!

jo


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm going back to the UK for a visit in a few weeks and I'm taking an empty case cos the kids need some new clothes (its not for me, its the kids... honest !!??!)!! Crazy isnt it, I thought it would be the other way round!!
> 
> jo


:tape2:. I'm not goin' to mention the quality here!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> :tape2:. I'm not goin' to mention the quality here!!!



I'm not too bothered about quality... well not for the kids, cos they wear em out, move on fashionwise and grow out of them too quickly for it to matter. Me on the other hand??? 

Are your smilies moving now Chica???

Jo xx


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm from Mayo(can anybody work out my name) in the west of Ireland, I moved to Marbella in Early 2006 and really enjoyed my time there, however economic reasons led to a move last September to Dubai then the crisis arrived there in October and I then took up a job in Abu Dhabi early this year, this may come to an end soon and therefore lead to a return to Marbella or maybe Mijas, by the end of the summer. 

but looking forward to the return, and having the ability to just hop in the car and be in places like Seville , malaga, Granada, Triffa and even tangiers in a couple of hours.. 

love it there


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm from Mayo(can anybody work out my name) in the west of Ireland, I moved to Marbella in Early 2006 and really enjoyed my time there, however economic reasons led to a move last September to Dubai then the crisis arrived there in October and I then took up a job in Abu Dhabi early this year, this may come to an end soon and therefore lead to a return to Marbella or maybe Mijas, by the end of the summer. 

but looking forward to the return, and having the ability to just hop in the car and be in places like Seville , malaga, Granada, Triffa and even tangiers in a couple of hours.. 

love it there


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not too bothered about quality... well not for the kids, cos they wear em out, move on fashionwise and grow out of them too quickly for it to matter. Me on the other hand???
> 
> Are your smilies moving now Chica???
> 
> Jo xx


Yeeees. :clap2::ranger::cheer2::flypig::smow::music::car::violin::rockon::fencing::hippie:layball:

Love em

I'm sure someone has just put more on:confused2::eyebrows:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Chica said:


> Yeeees. :clap2::ranger::cheer2::flypig::smow::music::car::violin::rockon::fencing::hippie:layball:
> 
> Love em
> 
> I'm sure someone has just put more on:confused2::eyebrows:


Little things, please little minds 


Jo xxx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Little things, please little minds
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Haha.....I think I need to get a life:ranger:


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi Tom,

Whereabouts in Mayo are you from? I have family in Ballina, and we used to have a caravan in Inniscrone. Such great memories of that place, especially pretending to be Superman diving off the top of the sand dunes and Indiana Jones in search of the Valley of Diamonds!

I have a place down in Marbella that I visit from time to time when I don't have it rented. I'll drop you a line when I'm next down.


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Hi Mely!
> 
> We seriously considered moving to Canada as my Aunt moved there with her Canadian forces husband in 1946 - yes, a war bride! They were happily married until Uncle Earl died in 2004 and were married for just over sixty years.....He was a wireless operator and amongst the first Canadians to go ashore on D-Day.
> We bought an apartment in a converted woollen mill in Almonte, Ontario, a town of 4600 people in the Ottawa Valley, about forty minutes' drive from Ottawa. One of my cousins lives nearby in Carp, another in Alberta. The mill had been converted into attractive apartments and is classified as a Heritage Building, as it was built in 1871. That amused us as we then lived in the UK in a cottage which was built in 1780 and no-one considered it anything special!
> ...


Hey there! Wow, for sure I know where deux-montagnes is... I lived 15 mins away from there! I used to live in Laval, the island north of Montreal but on the west close close to St-Eustache and Deux-Montagnes. I am surprised she never learned french as it is a basically french area she lives in!

Sorry to see living in Canada did not work out for you, but I do know what you mean about being far away from the family. You are so right on Montreal being a mix of NY and Paris... I never saw it that way, but it is true. 



We live close to Plaza de Toros Ventas across the M30.. in barrio de la concepción to be exact, but we have family all over Madrid. I work in Alcobendas.


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

Alcobendas - Made famous by Penelope Cruz in her Oscar speech, I bet everybody was really happy there the next day, they became known across the world overnight!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mely said:


> Hey there! Wow, for sure I know where deux-montagnes is... I lived 15 mins away from there! I used to live in Laval, the island north of Montreal but on the west close close to St-Eustache and Deux-Montagnes. I am surprised she never learned french as it is a basically french area she lives in!
> 
> Sorry to see living in Canada did not work out for you, but I do know what you mean about being far away from the family. You are so right on Montreal being a mix of NY and Paris... I never saw it that way, but it is true.
> 
> ...


There is a fabulous shopping mall in Laval and a load of discount outlets for Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, Hilfiger etc on the airport road (I think it's the 15). I'm often clad in designer gear - bought for a few dollars! 
We never got round to living in Canada - just spent a lot of time there. I'm thinking of paying my old Aunt a visit soon.
I think it's British stubbornness that stopped her learning French. Whatever, it was stupid as, like you said, the area is 95% French. She is a remarkable woman, really - smartly dressed, well coiffeured, discretely made up, out almost every night at some event or other, playing cards, dinners with the 'gals', lawn bowling in summer, indoor in winter. At age 86...
She was complaining about a 94-year-old sex pest, as she calls him, who keeps asking her out.
I can only admire you Canadians


----------



## Mely (Jun 17, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> There is a fabulous shopping mall in Laval and a load of discount outlets for Ralph Lauren, Calvin Klein, Hilfiger etc on the airport road (I think it's the 15). I'm often clad in designer gear - bought for a few dollars!
> We never got round to living in Canada - just spent a lot of time there. I'm thinking of paying my old Aunt a visit soon.
> I think it's British stubbornness that stopped her learning French. Whatever, it was stupid as, like you said, the area is 95% French. She is a remarkable woman, really - smartly dressed, well coiffeured, discretely made up, out almost every night at some event or other, playing cards, dinners with the 'gals', lawn bowling in summer, indoor in winter. At age 86...
> She was complaining about a 94-year-old sex pest, as she calls him, who keeps asking her out.
> I can only admire you Canadians


lol my parents live 5 mins away from that shopping mall. Actually OH used to work at that Sports experts and I at the Burger King there as well! Ahh.. good times! Btw, it's the 13 highway. 

Your aunt seems like an awesome woman! good for her for being so lifefull. 

 Canada is great but Spain is also! We seriously have a big dilemna on our plates in a few years but only time can tell. 

:wave:
mel


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Mely said:


> lol my parents live 5 mins away from that shopping mall. Actually OH used to work at that Sports experts and I at the Burger King there as well! Ahh.. good times! Btw, it's the 13 highway.
> 
> Your aunt seems like an awesome woman! good for her for being so lifefull.
> 
> ...


Ssmall world!!
I'm hopeless at directions. In November I visited my Aunt, picked up the hire car at Dorval -that took all of five minutes, what with Canadian efficiency and old-world courtesy -got directions to Deux Montagnes...... and took the wrong turning. Ended up in downtown Montreal in the middle of the rush hour. 
I pulled off, asked directions and a friendly guy said 'Lady, just follow my car' and led me on to the right Highway -yes, I think it was 13.
Just one of the reasons I love Canada...


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

ElNovio said:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> Whereabouts in Mayo are you from? I have family in Ballina, and we used to have a caravan in Inniscrone. Such great memories of that place, especially pretending to be Superman diving off the top of the sand dunes and Indiana Jones in search of the Valley of Diamonds!
> 
> I have a place down in Marbella that I visit from time to time when I don't have it rented. I'll drop you a line when I'm next down.


the sprawling metropolis of Swinford, Also had some good times down in Eniscrone during those 2 day summers when we were a little younger.

certainly a couple of :spit: in marbella sometime would be good


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mely said:


> Hola todos!
> 
> I am new to this forum and realized the majority are from the UK. I wanted to know where was everyone from and why they decided to move to Spain? I am sure this thread has already been done, but there wasn't any recent one when I searched. :confused2:
> 
> ...


My family live in Weston super Mare. If anyone knows it then you also know why I'm more than happy to get back to Spain after a visit.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> My family live in Weston super Mare. If anyone knows it then you also know why I'm more than happy to get back to Spain after a visit.


I know it. I have friends in Bridgewater. One of them, can't remember which, was named as one of Britain's top ten crap towns.....


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I know it. I have friends in Bridgewater. One of them, can't remember which, was named as one of Britain's top ten crap towns.....


That's incredible!

Must have been one hell of a job to whittle it down to just TEN!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I know it. I have friends in Bridgewater. One of them, can't remember which, was named as one of Britain's top ten crap towns.....


I haven't actually lived in Bridgewater, but I'd say it was infinitely better than Weston super Dump


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

XTreme said:


> That's incredible!
> 
> Must have been one hell of a job to whittle it down to just TEN!


Ha ha ha


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I haven't actually lived in Bridgewater, but I'd say it was infinitely better than Weston super Dump


surely they really meant Regions. Split the country in 11 or 12 Regions and then list 10 dumps...:cool2:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> That's incredible!
> 
> Must have been one hell of a job to whittle it down to just TEN!



No, it was the TOP ten


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I haven't actually lived in Bridgewater, but I'd say it was infinitely better than Weston super Dump



Then it imust be really, really bad.........


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Then it imust be really, really bad.........


Yup!
Where i am in Spain isn't the most beautiful town either, but i have a nice house, I've just got back from the pool bar, I have beautiful blue sky for probably 350 days a year, amazing countryside all around for walking/ trekking, a pretty good health service etc etc. I don't think the grass is greener on the other side, I know it is and I'm staying there!!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yup!
> Where i am in Spain isn't the most beautiful town either, but i have a nice house, I've just got back from the pool bar, I have beautiful blue sky for probably 350 days a year, amazing countryside all around for walking/ trekking, a pretty good health service etc etc. I don't think the grass is greener on the other side, I know it is and I'm staying there!!



Agree with you 100%. Fact is, some grasses are greener than others. I love our house, the sky is blue and everyone says the health service is good although fortunately I've not had to use it yet.
I just wish there were more places round here where I could walk my dog off the lead. You seem to be more lucky where you are.
Our Little Azor is a three year old 54 kilo of muscle Rhodesian Ridgeback and he needs a lot of exercise. We've got a big garden for him to run and play football in -I'm thinking of getting him a Man U shirt, he reminds me of Wayne Rooney - but he needs walks for stimulation and a change of scenery.
I've never regretted moving here and although we may have to spend some time in the UK in the near future Spain is where I am happy.
If we find we don't like it, for some reason, we'll move -trees have roots, humans have legs - but as my Jewish friend says, 'What's not to like?'


----------



## mojorojo (May 9, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm from Yorkshire. And I wouldn't say a bad thing about it (now that they seem to have stopped beggars sitting about on the pavements of the cities).

For me, the move was all about enjoying life more. Having time .... space .... I'm not particularly religous, but life is such a special thing, and I don't think it was meant to be spent sitting in traffic on the M1. 

So, a move to enjoy life and the bigger picture seemed like a good idea. It still does because my OH and I live in an incredibly special place in the Canaries. 

If only I could get my adult kids to be over here too, then life would be complete. Just need to think of what sort of work they could do in the middle of nowhere!


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

",,,,,,,,,,,,,,because my OH and I live in an incredibly special place in the Canaries". 

AND 

you came from that incredibly special place that is Yorkshire (AKA "God's Chosen County") 

What an idyllic life you have lived ...........unless you were cursed to have come out of your mothers' wombs as Leeds Utd fans!


----------



## mojorojo (May 9, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> ",,,,,,,,,,,,,,because my OH and I live in an incredibly special place in the Canaries".
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


Funny you should mention Leeds.

I forgot about that part of Yorkshire ...


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Great city ...shame about their club and their fans.


----------



## nicola67 (Jun 21, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm going back to the UK for a visit in a few weeks and I'm taking an empty case cos the kids need some new clothes (its not for me, its the kids... honest !!??!)!! Crazy isnt it, I thought it would be the other way round!!
> 
> jo


Primark !!! is a must for the kids Jo.... you will fill the case with a whole load of clothes from there!!!  
nicola x


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

nicola67 said:


> Primark !!! is a must for the kids Jo.... you will fill the case with a whole load of clothes from there!!!
> nicola x



yep!!!! and theres a shop in my home town, Worthing called "studio 21"... real cheap stuff, but fashionable ( well I think it is )!!! So with that and Primark, I could need two suitcases!!

Jo xxxxx


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

nicola67 said:


> Primark !!! is a must for the kids Jo.... you will fill the case with a whole load of clothes from there!!!
> nicola x


I made the mistake of shopping in Primark. Everything I bought is now in the bin, as the clothes just fell apart. They sell a load of rubbish in that shop. Never again.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

SunnySpain said:


> I made the mistake of shopping in Primark. Everything I bought is now in the bin, as the clothes just fell apart. They sell a load of rubbish in that shop. Never again.


Depends what you're doing when you're wearing em Dave!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I personally prefer lots of cheap stuff that I can bin when I get bored with them, than a few expensive bits that go on forever!!!

As for kids clothes, well the same. Especially with white Tee shirts, they always lose their whiteness, expensive or cheap, after a couple of washes, so I bin em!!!!! I dont mind when they only cost a pound - cheaper than a packet of ciggies which I set fire to lol

I'm really tight with money! 

Jo xxx


----------



## ElNovio (Jun 17, 2009)

For me, I have found Tesco, Asda and Next the best in the U.K. for good quality but still very cheap baby clothes. I haven't tried Primark, but I have heard from others that the quality isn't great. 

It doesn't really have to be fantastic quality though for baby stuff, because they grow out of it well before it's worn out!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

ElNovio said:


> For me, I have found Tesco, Asda and Next the best in the U.K. for good quality but still very cheap baby clothes. I haven't tried Primark, but I have heard from others that the quality isn't great.
> 
> It doesn't really have to be fantastic quality though for baby stuff, because they grow out of it well before it's worn out!


Tesos is another one of my favourite haunts for clothes, altho the last tiume I went there I didnt think the clothes were as cheap as they had been??? I'll have another look when I'm there in a few weeks time!!

jo xxx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

ElNovio said:


> For me, I have found Tesco, Asda and Next the best in the U.K. for good quality but still very cheap baby clothes. I haven't tried Primark, but I have heard from others that the quality isn't great.
> 
> It doesn't really have to be fantastic quality though for baby stuff, because they grow out of it well before it's worn out!


Primark isnt fantastic quality - but its a good bet for buying stock summer / winter items like t shirts, shorts etc etc - we spent about 120 euros in there last Summer and couldnt fit it all in the boot of the car! and it gave us most of our Summer casual stuff for next to nothing . so for kids clothes you cant really go wrong ...

We drove to the big Primark on the outskirts of Jerez - its about 2 hours steady drive from us and it was worth the trip - if only for the lovely lunchtime stop over we had in Medina Sidonia ..

Sue


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

I dunno - you get all the shopping luck down there, don't you?!?! Here it's basically two choices - either you dress to the nines and shop at the little boutiques and strut your stuff around the town, or you wrap yourself up like the old folk in the village here...boiler suits and wellies (and/or for the ladies) a nice sensible knee length skirt, some dressing gown/housecoat to keep your top clean, a pair of pop socks and rubber gardening shoes....hmmmm decisions, decisions!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Tallulah said:


> I dunno - you get all the shopping luck down there, don't you?!?! Here it's basically two choices - either you dress to the nines and shop at the little boutiques and strut your stuff around the town, or you wrap yourself up like the old folk in the village here...boiler suits and wellies (and/or for the ladies) a nice sensible knee length skirt, some dressing gown/housecoat to keep your top clean, a pair of pop socks and rubber gardening shoes....hmmmm decisions, decisions!!!


My motto is "its not what you wear, its how you wear it" altho your choices maybe pushing it a tad  

Jo xxx


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Just seen this thread! I am originally from Zimbabwe, then South Africa and the UK for a short while. Without any fear of contradiction, Spain is infintely better than all of those 3!! We love it here!


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> I dunno - you get all the shopping luck down there, don't you?!?! Here it's basically two choices - either you dress to the nines and shop at the little boutiques and strut your stuff around the town, or you wrap yourself up like the old folk in the village here...boiler suits and wellies (and/or for the ladies) a nice sensible knee length skirt, some dressing gown/housecoat to keep your top clean, a pair of pop socks and rubber gardening shoes....hmmmm decisions, decisions!!!


Listen Tally .... theyve opened up 3 "Everything for 2 euros" shops in Estepona in the past few weeks (its a growth industry it seems .... probably the only growth industry at the moment!!) ... anyway you can get as much snazzy costume jewelry, belts, bags, hair adornments as you like - in every colour imaginable - and everything is 2 euros! I could send you up a load of the stuff to jazz up your outfits! ... you could have spangly wellies and flower brooches on your dressing gown! 

How cool would that be! and you would certainly stand out from the rest of the village!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Sue...your makin' it worsr for Tally . Not just M&S but now €2 shops!!! LOL


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Just seen this thread! I am originally from Zimbabwe, then South Africa and the UK for a short while. Without any fear of contradiction, Spain is infintely better than all of those 3!! We love it here!


Glad you are enjoying it Zintomy and may continue to.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Chica said:


> Glad you are enjoying it Zintomy and may continue to.


Chica, we've been here almost 8 years now and won't be moving away!!


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

Suenneil said:


> Listen Tally .... theyve opened up 3 "Everything for 2 euros" shops in Estepona in the past few weeks (its a growth industry it seems .... probably the only growth industry at the moment!!) ... anyway you can get as much snazzy costume jewelry, belts, bags, hair adornments as you like - in every colour imaginable - and everything is 2 euros! I could send you up a load of the stuff to jazz up your outfits! ... you could have spangly wellies and flower brooches on your dressing gown!
> 
> How cool would that be! and you would certainly stand out from the rest of the village!


:clap2:hahaha! It's not like I don't stick out like a sore thumb already around here, not being an OAP and practically six foot tall and blonde!!! Aren't those shops though like those Chinese shops they have here - where they follow you around the aisles just in case you're thinking of nicking those wonderfully upmarket items - NOT?!?!

Tally.xx


----------



## Suenneil (Feb 17, 2009)

Tallulah said:


> :clap2:hahaha! It's not like I don't stick out like a sore thumb already around here, not being an OAP and practically six foot tall and blonde!!! Aren't those shops though like those Chinese shops they have here - where they follow you around the aisles just in case you're thinking of nicking those wonderfully upmarket items - NOT?!?!
> 
> Tally.xx


ha ha ha ! I know the chinese shops very well and yes, I always feel like a burglar in there even though there is nothing worth stealing !!

Actually these new 2 euro shops are a girls dream! Im not really a jewelry person at all - but Ive started to collect allsorts of coloured ear rings, necklaces etc - makes a plain t shirt look quite glam on occasion!!:cheer2:


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Zimtony said:


> Chica, we've been here almost 8 years now and won't be moving away!!


Ooooops....whatamistaktomaka!!!. Sorry 'bout that!!


----------

